# H&R sport springs.



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok. I found a dealer who will do some mods without the void on my car.

He said the H&R sport springs are one of the best to get, any input would be great.

Just want to lower the car a little bit, and 1.3 F & 1.2 R seems to be just about what I am looking for.

Thanks


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Others can weigh in but I think the preferred spring is the Eibachs over the HR's.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

VdubTX said:


> Others can weigh in but I think the preferred spring is the Eibachs over the HR's.


Ok, cool.

I am just going by a tech at the VW dealership who said they give good ride comfort.

I also was looking at the eibachs. But the others have a slight more drop to them.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got the H&R's on mine and the drop is nice overall. I measured today knowing that everything is fully settled and ended up at 25 3/4 inches on the front and rear from ground to top of arch. Overall ride quality is fairly decent, it's by far no means as nice as stock, but for the price and what it is I think it provides a pretty good look.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I've got the H&R's on mine and the drop is nice overall. I measured today knowing that everything is fully settled and ended up at 25 3/4 inches on the front and rear from ground to top of arch. Overall ride quality is fairly decent, it's by far no means as nice as stock, but for the price and what it is I think it provides a pretty good look.


Would you mind posting a picture up ?

Would love to see how it look's

Thanks


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

RAMDUDE said:


> Would you mind posting a picture up ?
> 
> Would love to see how it look's
> 
> Thanks


Ill try and take a shot tomorrow or something for ya. I have some old pics on here from right after I dropped it, but its gotten a little bit lower since then. Here's an idea though of what your looking at with the H&R.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## AgentCC (Nov 12, 2012)

I have H&R on my CC as well. It is not that harsh on stock absorbers.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Pics look good, thanks.

Thats what I looking for, to get rid of some of the wheel well gap. Looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Ill try and take a shot tomorrow or something for ya. I have some old pics on here from right after I dropped it, but its gotten a little bit lower since then. Here's an idea though of what your looking at with the H&R.


What size wheels are they ? They look like my 18's that I have.

I def want to get the springs now, Was going to do bunch of performance mods, but going to sell most of what I have and just go for look's.

Car looks awesome.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

RAMDUDE said:


> What size wheels are they ? They look like my 18's that I have.
> 
> I def want to get the springs now, Was going to do bunch of performance mods, but going to sell most of what I have and just go for look's.
> 
> Car looks awesome.












Eibach springs something to compare to H&R 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

H&R Front 1.3" Rear 1.2"
Eibach Front 1.0" Rear 0.8"


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Eibach springs something to compare to H&R
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats just the eibach springs ? sits nice.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes sir and rides like stock 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Look's nice


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RAMDUDE said:


> Ok, cool.
> 
> I am just going by a tech at the VW dealership who said they give good ride comfort.
> 
> I also was looking at the eibachs. But the others have a slight more drop to them.


Maybe on other cars...but definitely NOT on the CC

For ride comfort, with the stock struts/shocks, the Eibachs are the better choice

I've had both springs & so has "sowleman"....read here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5883918-H-amp-R-sport-springs




1VR62NV said:


> H&R Front 1.3" Rear 1.2"
> Eibach Front 1.0" Rear 0.8"


H&R's lower the rear more....probably more like 1.5" and leaving you with a saggy/lower rear end.
The Eibachs sit more level

The difference in ride height between the two springs is only 0.25" though, which isn't that much


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

any pictures of when the car was on H&R springs?


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

RAMDUDE and Toma23, I think the Gold Coast Kit you guys have on, makes the car look lowered even more


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Gradev said:


> RAMDUDE and Toma23, I think the Gold Coast Kit you guys have on, makes the car look lowered even more


No this is my car.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> H&R's lower the rear more....probably more like 1.5" and leaving you with a saggy/lower rear end.
> The Eibachs sit more level
> 
> The difference in ride height between the two springs is only 0.25" though, which isn't that much


Gotta kind of call bs on this one bud. I'm at an even 25 3/4 ground to fender all around. There's no sag


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Gotta kind of call bs on this one bud. I'm at an even 25 3/4 ground to fender all around. There's no sag


Yup I measured it and I have to say it looks very good for springs only


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

more pictures would bring this arguement to rest


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> more pictures would bring this arguement to rest


Yes. I have been doing more reading and the company website says, different models will have different results on the amount of how much it is lowered.

I have a 2013 Sport Plus. Does anyone else have pics of a sport plus with these springs on it ?

Or does anyone know if how much of a drop you will lose due to different models


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

*H&R 40mm or lower???*











HI Guy's... im currently looking to lower my car onto springs but am unsure as to what springs to go for or how low to go, my car is a 2011 cc gt 170 ps bluemotion, i have read different articles on how my car comes with sports suspension as its a gt & the lowering amount will be effected due to it being already dropped, any idea's guys would really appreciate it cheers


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

daz1983 said:


> HI Guy's... im currently looking to lower my car onto springs but am unsure as to what springs to go for or how low to go, my car is a 2011 cc gt 170 ps bluemotion, i have read different articles on how my car comes with sports suspension as its a gt & the lowering amount will be effected due to it being already dropped, any idea's guys would really appreciate it cheers


Mine is lifted just like yours but I think I will go with the Eibachs because they retain ride comfort more and still drop it enough. I like your Euro Passat CC clear headlights. Gosh I cant stand the US version with the yellow reflectors.


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

*H&R sport springs*



Gradev said:


> Mine is lifted just like yours but I think I will go with the Eibachs because they retain ride comfort more and still drop it enough. I like your Euro Passat CC clear headlights. Gosh I cant stand the US version with the yellow reflectors.


Hey bud thanks for the compliment, turns out my friend has eibach's fitted to his and to be honest because the car like mine has a manufactured sports suspension eibach only dropped it around 10mm, might as well not have bothered tbh, seen a b6 passat sitting on h&r 40mm and got talking to the guy and he swears by them and they defo look the part but then each to theyre own i suppose, i ordered a set of h&r's this morn from germany so looking forward to fitting them


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok so I keep hearing that the CC sport model will not be as much of a drop. Can anyone with a sport cc please chime in and let me know what the result of your drop was.

Thanks


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 2009 Sport and am on H&R. I haven't checked my exact numbers in a while, but I have pics. I have 3 below: 

1) the day I bought it in 2009, 
2) when I dropped it on the springs (they hadn't settled yet in the pic), 
3) when I put on the Gold Coast kit. 

I'm actually taking the coils off and putting H&R coilovers on next week. But the comfort of the ride on the springs was not noticeably different than stock in my opinion. They won't drop you much at all (and you'll look like you've got reverse rake going on sometimes), so if you're looking for a small drop, they'll do the trick.


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

I think your car sits good. 

Kinda what I am looking for.


----------



## Gradev (Nov 21, 2012)

daz1983 said:


> Hey bud thanks for the compliment, turns out my friend has eibach's fitted to his and to be honest because the car like mine has a manufactured sports suspension eibach only dropped it around 10mm, might as well not have bothered tbh, seen a b6 passat sitting on h&r 40mm and got talking to the guy and he swears by them and they defo look the part but then each to theyre own i suppose, i ordered a set of h&r's this morn from germany so looking forward to fitting them





RAMDUDE said:


> Ok so I keep hearing that the CC sport model will not be as much of a drop. Can anyone with a sport cc please chime in and let me know what the result of your drop was.
> 
> Thanks


Okay guys, I finally got what the deal is. If you have the 6 cyl CC that is not FWD but is 4MOTION (VR6), then you have different springs fitter by the manufacturer. The FWD models sit on higher springs so even the Eibachs will drop 1" front and 0.8" rear. If you fit such springs on the VR6 AWD it wont do much because it naturally comes with the lowering springs. Another way to go (Recommended to me by an VW engineer) which costs a little more but bears better comfort is finding the VIN number of v VR6 FWD and retrofitting OEM springs. Car is supposed to go down almost as much as with the Eibachs.

To recap: AWD comes with lowered suspension. FWD can take aftermarket springs and go down nicely.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## daz1983 (Nov 21, 2012)

*H&R Sport Spring's*

Hey RAMDUDE i will post multiple pic's in the next few days of my car sitting on H&R 40mm springs with manufactured sports suspension hope this helps, cheers


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

seapdx said:


>


this picture just sold me on H&R springs, doesn't look like it sags in the rear


----------



## RAMDUDE (Aug 22, 2012)

daz1983 said:


> Hey RAMDUDE i will post multiple pic's in the next few days of my car sitting on H&R 40mm springs with manufactured sports suspension hope this helps, cheers


Ok sweet. thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

1VR62NV said:


> any pictures of when the car was on H&R springs?


The Eibachs give a more level look.
The H&R's lower the rear more than the Eibachs.

Eibachs work better with the stock shocks, which = better ride

100th time posting these pics

H&R:









Eibachs after install:








Eibachs after settling:




















dj_cronic_metal said:


> Gotta kind of call bs on this one bud. I'm at an even 25 3/4 ground to fender all around. There's no sag


So you're telling me the rear doesn't LOOK lower (less wheel gap in the rear than in the front)....:screwy:

The car sits level, but because of the different fender lines....it *looks *lower in the rear










Measured at the 25 3/4" that you claim as well:











RAMDUDE said:


> Yes. I have been doing more reading and the company website says, different models will have different results on the amount of how much it is lowered.
> 
> I have a 2013 Sport Plus. Does anyone else have pics of a sport plus with these springs on it ?
> 
> Or does anyone know if how much of a drop you will lose due to different models


It's the same for a '13 as the 2009-2012....but here's my '13 CC Sport Plus with Eibachs:




26" FTG:


Compared to stock height:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

If you wanna fix the reverse rake LOOK from the H&R springs.....here's a solution:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5431135-Fixing-reverse-rake&p=79988168#post79988168
:thumbup:


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

snobrdrdan, I've seen your brown CC 100 times and it looks amazing with the 18 inch Daytona. Thank you for posting!

Your 13 CC has the same color as mine, and I love your polished Interlagos, the regular version is something I'd like to upgrade to and the Eibachs are the springs I'd like to get, just need to save up, the investment is not insignificant for me. My current stock 17 inch sport wheels are not too bad, just need them to be a bit larger.

I really love how the 13 CC looks, they look very different from what they appear in the internet pictures, in a good way.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks man.

Yeah on the older CC....the Daytonas looked perfect.
They're the lightest OEM 18" CC wheel too...weighing in at 25lbs.

But on the '13....they dont' look right, as another member on here found out & I agreed with him....he ended up selling them instead.
The '13 is more squared off....Interlagos all the way, IMO

Daytonas on a '13 CC:


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

All this Drop It Stuff, and No one ever does an Alignment - LOL

Hows the Tire Wear ?

What is the Recommended New Alignment Spec's :


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

EngTech1 said:


> All this Drop It Stuff, and No one ever does an Alignment - LOL
> 
> Hows the Tire Wear ?
> 
> What is the Recommended New Alignment Spec's :


I *always* get an alignment....I have the Firestone lifetime alignment on my car

Same as OEM specs
It's easy on this car to get it back to OEM specs.

Front camber isn't adjustable, but it's only ~-1.0 degrees.
The rear already has negative camber from the factory & can be set (there's an adjustable camber bolt back there). I'm at -1.2 right now which is in the middle of spec.
The toe is the major factor for tire wear, which they adjust

Just make sure you rotate your tires & you'll be good, in the long run


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Dan, will the Eibach settle a little higher on a DSG than a manual trans? My fronts are still at 26.2". Not sure if it's because the manual trans is a little heavier than the DSG. Any thoughts?


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

van33 said:


> Hey Dan, will the Eibach settle a little higher on a DSG than a manual trans? My fronts are still at 26.2". Not sure if it's because the manual trans is a little heavier than the DSG. Any thoughts?


The DSG is heavier than MT. The weight difference between CC with MT and DSG for most CCs (at least euro versions) is around 25 kg.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

smudo said:


> The DSG is heavier than MT


x2...so you'll sit (a hair) lower than than a MT

van33....Who did the install?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> x2...so you'll sit (a hair) lower than than a MT
> 
> van33....Who did the install?


The install was done by a local shop here in Tampa. I'll take pics tomorrow with the measurements. Now I'm wondering if the struts were seated all the way down or not. That could be why I have about a .2 difference. If the DSG is heavier, then I should be a bit lower, not higher. Correct?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> If the DSG is heavier, then I should be a bit lower, not higher. Correct?


Theoretically & from what I've seen....yes.

Jack up each side of the car and (it's a little tricky, but) you can peek under the spindle/knuckle (right above the CV joint) to see if the base of the strut is seated properly.
There is a small lip, at the bottom of the knuckle, that prevents the strut from sliding thru that the bottom of the strut should be seated against...if it's seated properly

Side note too...
If you're trying to get measurements....you MUST have your car on perfectly level ground too. These springs are uber sensitive to any uneven surfaces and then it'll look like your car is at different heights at times.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Will do. Will try to take a peak at it today and see if it's seated properly. If incase the strut is seated properly, can you think of any other reason why I'm not getting the correct lowering specs are per Eibach Pros lowering rate? Could the shop make a mistake in putting back the strut upper mount? Maybe the arrows are not poiting to the front and back of the vehicle?

Any other thought?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A couple things could be wrong...

1. The arrows on the mount...which do make a difference
2. Spring not seated properly on the strut's base
3. Possibly the strut nut isn't tightened down all the way 

Did they use an impact on the strut nuts?
That can damage the strut's internals & I've seen it lead to some wacky drops

The "proper" way is use an open ended wrench and turn the nut loose, while holding the strut's shaft with an allen head bit/key


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> A couple things could be wrong...
> 
> 1. The arrows on the mount...which do make a difference
> 2. Spring not seated properly on the strut's base
> ...


So I finally got the change to take my wheels off tonight as I installed my spacers. I took a picture of the back of the strut mount base and it looked a little suspicious. I think it's not all the way down... What do you think Dan?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks all the way down.

The lip stops the strut from sliding thru & the base of the strut should be resting on it....see pic below:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

So I'm good then...maybe I'm not measuring on completely leveled ground. Will measure again tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

van33 said:


> So I'm good then...maybe I'm not measuring on completely leveled ground. Will measure again tomorrow. Thanks.


Definitely....get it on flat ground and then roll it back and forth a couple times (park to drive) with the steering wheel straight always works for me


----------



## MyNameIsZbob (Aug 23, 2014)

*What size are your rims?*

Just want to know what size your aftermarket rims are and what tires you got.
Then do you have any rubbing problems?

Thanks dood


----------



## BlackNight (Sep 22, 1999)

I haven't done anything to mine yet. I don't think I have lower suspension stock just because its a VR6 4Motion.

I do need to remove the mud flaps, they rub on everything. Even going around a corner faster then normal.



















Lee


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

H&Rs do have reverse rake initially. For whatever reason its much better after they settle. The suspension is so good on 19 235s that I am scared to change anything at this point. With front and rear sway bars it is far more balanced than I ever thought it could be.


----------

